# GFWL Dark Souls Update geht nicht!



## Sacodebasura (26. Dezember 2012)

Hey guys, wenn ich dark souls spielen möchte sagt mir gfwl das es ein Update für Dark Souls gibt. Ich lade es runter und soll das Spiel beenden, dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung in der steht das ich das Spiel erst aktivieren soll was ich aber schonmal gemacht hatte. Wenn ich dann wieder DS starte kommte wieder diese Update Nachricht. Aber wenn man auf abbrechen klickt und nicht updatet geht gfwl in den Offline Modus. : / Wie zur Hölle soll ich das Spiel aktivieren wenn es nichtmal Online gehn kann ohne das Update, was ich ja nur mit aktiviertem Spiel machen kann.... Hat irgendjemand eine Idee? Im GFWL Marketplace kann man ja keine keys eingeben das geht nur Ingame  : /


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Dezember 2012)

Sacodebasura schrieb:


> Hey guys, wenn ich dark souls spielen möchte sagt mir gfwl das es ein Update für Dark Souls gibt....


 Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich konnte zumindest keine Informationen zu einem offiziellen Patch für Dark Souls finden. Nur diesen Fan-Patch für Auflösung, Steuerung und ähnliches.
https://github.com/PeterTh/dsfix

Wird dir aber wohl bei deinem Problem nicht helfen. Vielleicht postest du am besten mal welches Betriebssystem du verwendest und den genauen Wortlaut der Fehlermeldung(en).

Hier gibt es noch eine FAQ zu dem Spiel von einem Nutzer im Steam-Forum.
Dark Souls General FAQ - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Sacodebasura schrieb:


> Hey guys, wenn ich dark souls spielen möchte sagt mir gfwl das es ein Update für Dark Souls gibt. Ich lade es runter und soll das Spiel beenden, dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung in der steht das ich das Spiel erst aktivieren soll was ich aber schonmal gemacht hatte. Wenn ich dann wieder DS starte kommte wieder diese Update Nachricht. Aber wenn man auf abbrechen klickt und nicht updatet geht gfwl in den Offline Modus. : / Wie zur Hölle soll ich das Spiel aktivieren wenn es nichtmal Online gehn kann ohne das Update, was ich ja nur mit aktiviertem Spiel machen kann.... Hat irgendjemand eine Idee? Im GFWL Marketplace kann man ja keine keys eingeben das geht nur Ingame : /



ist den gfwl auch aktuell?


----------



## Sacodebasura (26. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich konnte  zumindest keine Informationen zu einem offiziellen Patch für Dark Souls  finden. Nur diesen Fan-Patch für Auflösung, Steuerung und ähnliches.
> https://github.com/PeterTh/dsfix
> 
> Wird  dir aber wohl bei deinem Problem nicht helfen. Vielleicht postest du am  besten mal welches Betriebssystem du verwendest und den genauen  Wortlaut der Fehlermeldung(en).
> ...



Ich hab mich auch erst gewundert weil ich auch nix über ein Update gelesen habe aber er will unbedingt eins runterladen . : / Ich  habe Win 7 und die genau Fehlermeldung besteht darin das da steht:  Aktivieren sie erst das Spiel bevor sie es patchen können. ^^ 



Herbboy schrieb:


> ist den gfwl auch aktuell?


 
Ja, habs auchmal komplett deinstallt und neu runtergeladen. the same


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Musst Du das Game evlt. erst über einen email-Link, den Du nach der Codeeingabe oder so bekommen hast, "freischalten" ? Oder überhaupt Deinen Account?


----------



## Sacodebasura (26. Dezember 2012)

Normalerweise fragt einen GFWL nach einem Key aber ich komme erst garnicht bis dorthin weil ich erst Updaten soll. Wenn ich das Update abbreche geht er in den Offline Modus wo ich das Spiel nicht Aktivieren kann. Will ich in den Onlinemodus fragt er wieder nach dem Update. Installiere ich dann aber das Update, kommt eine Fehlermeldung wo drin steht das ich es erst Aktivieren soll bevor ich Updaten kann.  Aber wiegesagt bis zu Keyeingabe kommt es wegen dem scheiss Update net...ein Teufelskreis


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2012)

Hast du denn eine Firewall, die blocken könnte, dass GfWL ins Internet kann? Hast du noch andere Spiele mit GfWL? Wenn ja, funktionieren die damit?


----------



## Sacodebasura (26. Dezember 2012)

Also an der Firewall liegt es nicht weil er das Update ja runterlädt nur Installieren klappt halt net. Hab DiRT3 für GfWL und da geht auch alles super. Ich versteh halt nicht warum ich Dark Souls nochmal aktiveren soll. Ich habs ja schonmal aktiviert..


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Wo hast Du es denn gekauft?

Und Firewall trotzdem mal abschalten, denn nicht jedes Spiel / jede Funktion nutzt die gleichen Ports - kann also sein, dass ein Port nötig ist, den die FW blockt.


----------



## Sacodebasura (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich habs im Laden gekauft Retail Version. Firewall aus und Nat ist offen.. es hatte vor 1 woche ganz normal geklappt, updaten ging vorher auch immer. Es wird Definitv von nichts geblockt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Und das läuft über Steam, oder nicht? Vlt. mal in der Spielebibliothek von Steam Rechtsklick, Eigenschaften, lokale Dateien und "auf Fehler prüfen" machen.


----------



## Sacodebasura (27. Dezember 2012)

Nein das läuft wie gesagt über GFWL und funktioniert über Steam nicht.


----------



## chbdiablo (27. Dezember 2012)

Retail Versionen von Dark Souls kann man über Steam aktivieren.


----------



## Sacodebasura (27. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich schon probiert und geht wie gesagt nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Dezember 2012)

Das würde auch an der Situation nichts ändern, denn selbst wenn du es in Steam aktivierst, brauchst du trotzdem noch Games for Windows live. Da kommt man nicht drumherum.


----------



## Sacodebasura (27. Dezember 2012)

Ne es gibt eine GfWL Version und eine Steam Version die haben miteinander nix zutun.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe deine in deinen Post editierte Fehlermeldung jetzt erst gesehen, ich habe gesucht aber es scheint leider niemanden mit dieser zu geben. 

Aber das er nach einem Update fragt ist anscheinend nicht ungewöhnliches, ist anderen auch schon so gegangen, allerdings in der FAQ bezieht sich das wohl auf Windows 8.

Da fällt mir ein es gibt Voraussetzungen für Games for Windows LIVE...such...finde es nicht mehr.  Bin mir aber jetzt auch nicht sicher ob es die wirklich gab.


----------



## chbdiablo (27. Dezember 2012)

Sacodebasura schrieb:


> Ne es gibt eine GfWL Version und eine Steam Version die haben miteinander nix zutun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das stimmt nicht. Dark Souls braucht *immer* GfWL. Und die Retail-Fassung kann optional auf Steam aktiviert werden.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2012)

Also, ich würde mal GfWl und das Spiel sauber über das Programme-Menü von Windows deinstallieren, PC neustarten und dann mal das Spiel neu installieren, bei dem wird GfWl dann ja idR mitinstalliert.


Es kann aber nicht sein, dass Du vlt aus Versehen nen falschen GfWl-Account nutzt, der ein anderer als der fürs Spiel ist?


----------

